# Anybody hunting raysmill pond?



## JMHendley (Nov 13, 2010)

Anybody hunting rays mill pond this year? Just curious how the ducks were coming in out there.


----------



## GABASSMAN (Nov 13, 2010)

im sure there are woodies and im sure the usual crowd will be there but maybe a few more.  Go out and take a look and see if there are any birds


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 13, 2010)

Too low, better take a patch for your hull after you snag a cypress knee or three.


----------



## JMHendley (Nov 13, 2010)

We killed quite a few woodies and ringnecks out there last year, I haven't had a chance to scout it yet this year, I may go take a look at it somtime this week. I figured it was low.


----------



## Ramcat (Nov 15, 2010)

Gabassman and I like it low and overgrown


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 16, 2010)

Ramcat said:


> Gabassman and I like it low and overgrown



Then you will be estastic!


----------



## JMHendley (Nov 16, 2010)

To much water last year, should be just right come Saturday morning.


----------



## mitch9240 (Nov 16, 2010)

Waters real low right now. They will probally be there this weekend , and the crowd will be there to.. planning on getting there about 330 to claim our spot


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 17, 2010)

mitch9240 said:


> Waters real low right now. They will probally be there this weekend , and the crowd will be there to.. planning on getting there about 330 to claim our spot



You will be too late.  When you arrive, if you smell bacon, just keep on moving.


----------



## GABASSMAN (Nov 17, 2010)

Matt there aint no sense in being there at 330 in the morning unless you wanna watch the stars


----------



## georgiaboy (Nov 17, 2010)

I stopped by Friday night and didn't see any ducks but the shrimp and grits were fine!  

I drive a long way to scout.


----------



## mitch9240 (Nov 18, 2010)

GABASSMAN said:


> Matt there aint no sense in being there at 330 in the morning unless you wanna watch the stars[/Q
> Yea but as low as it is it will take us a while to get anywhere


----------

